# Wood that floats



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

I found a nice piece of wood i want to use for my 70g, it has its own built in tunnel. im currently boiling it out back but it appears to be floating in the pot. is there a way i can get it to sink?


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

i think weighing it down and soaking it for a few days will make it sink but im not sure.... >_<


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

im gonna soak it for another week or 2, but if that doesnt get it to sink, how would i weigh it down?


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

I havent ever had to do this, so im hoping some fish-loving handyman can weigh in on this but i found this online:

How can I attractively weigh down driftwood? - Yahoo! Answers

or this:

Driftwood Not Sinking... - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community

hope it helps!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nothing special....just something to weight it down. I stuck a piece in the tub tonight myself. I used an old piece of fake driftwood that is pretty large and heavy. Check back in a week. If it moves at all, let it sit longer. Once you get it in the tank and it starts to move it can wreck whatever you put in there. I never put anything in the tank until it doesn't need anything special to keep it in there.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I had to place some rocks at the base of my driftwood to keep it from floating. I also removed all the substrate from the area the wood sits, placed the wood, and then replaced the substrate so it would help keep the wood down.

I have a pretty large piece of wood, and it was completely dry when i found it... never boiled it, so you will probably have less of a problem than I did.


----------

